# Snow Foam still pulsing



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

My brand new snow foam lance is pulsing and I cannot figure out why!

The normal lances on my karcher work fine.

When I put the snow foam lance on it pulses.

I have stripped the lance down as per the guide on here reassembled it after a good cleaning out but nothing seems to help. I have soaked it in hot water but to no avail.

I think the problem is the small silver jet pictured here as if I remove this bit then reassemble the lance it doesnt pulse.










Any suggestions?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

You could try it on another pressure washer or if somebody got foam lance you could try on yours.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I think I may have found the problem. I lightly assembled the lance with the silver screw in bit tightened all the way in and then un tightened it a 1/4 of a turn. Upon testing it this seemed to fix this issue.

So as I was tightening everything up though i accidentaly snapped the bit that attatches the karcher adapter to the lance.

See picture below -

Does anyone know the best place to buy one of these bits?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Autobrite 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193092&highlight=lance+parts


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

liam99 said:


> Autobrite
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193092&highlight=lance+parts


doesnt Appear in the list bud. :s


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike V said:


> doesnt Appear in the list bud. :s


Might be worth a pm/email/phone call to Autobrite as they seem to do all the other bits.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i donlt own a foam lance, your sure its not the pressure washer pulsing, mine use to do that year back ago.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh sorry did not read the whole post, ignore the last post from me, sorry about that.

Kind regards...


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Just wanted to update this thread. I managed to find the connector in BnQ earlier today for £3.99 

Then with a small amount of PTFE tape I managed to reassemble the lance. It was still pulsing but i managed to stop it by unscrewing the silver bit in one of the above pictures.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I might have to give this a try.

I had a karcher 2. Something and my lance worked fine. Upgraded to a K3.575 which has a higher flow rate and it works fine for about 30 seconds then pulses. I'd put it down to having a large run of hose, 30 metres from the back of the house and the new washer needing a higher flow rate. Without the lance on the washer works great.

Thanks I'll see if this works for me.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Philb1965 said:


> I might have to give this a try.
> 
> I had a karcher 2. Something and my lance worked fine. Upgraded to a K3.575 which has a higher flow rate and it works fine for about 30 seconds then pulses. I'd put it down to having a large run of hose, 30 metres from the back of the house and the new washer needing a higher flow rate. Without the lance on the washer works great.
> 
> Thanks I'll see if this works for me.


I think you might be on to something Phil. I managed to stop the leaks around the Karcher adapter with the PTFE tape and thats when the pulsing started. I certainly think it is something to do with flow rates. The lance slowing down the flow too much causing the karcher to pause, the water clears the karcher starts again and the cycle continues.

I found that if I fully screwed in the silver bit the karcher pulsed quickly. Then upon unscrewing the silver bit by half turn by half turn I found that the the karcher pulsed but at a slower rate. So a couple more turns and the karcher stopped pulsing altogether.


----------



## fildor (Feb 24, 2011)

The internal nozzle with the little hole is too small to accept the flow rate you have. Let,s say it,s 1.25. Take it to a dealer and get 1.5 gpm and that should solve your problem. You see you don,t have an adjustable flow rate so you have to put in a bigger silver nozzle to accommodate your flow rate. That,s it.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Have tried slowind down the cold water flow rate to the power washer?


----------



## Passy (Jun 28, 2011)

You may find that the PW at a high rate is trying to pump out fluid quicker than your tap pressure can supply so the flow becomes strung out , in simple terms the PW is trying to pump water and air hence the pulse - this can also be called " jacking off " (I work with pumps that can knock out up to 8 barrels of fluid a min !!!! )

When you have the normal lance attached the water flow from the tap is choked back some what so the PW has a constant supply and the pump can pressurize the fluid and feed the nozzle.

Check your water pressure as you should have 3 bar feed from the mains , your local water board can check that or open up your tap fully , is your PW adjustable in any way ? if pumps arent bled through with fluid they can jack off or Pulse as you say .

Bringing the rate down on the PW to match the feed from the tap should help .


----------

